# Radeon Mobility X1300 + Adobe Flash = Supercrash

## Erdie

Hi und frohe Ostern,

ich habe 2 Lenovo T60 mit der Radeon X1300 und dem Xorg Treiber, das ganze auf x86. Ein Gerät ist mit Centrino Duo, das andere mit C2D ausgestattet. Die Systeme sind geklont, also identisch. Auf beiden Geräte kommt es zu einem  Totalfreeze, wenn ich versuche eine Flash Video abzuspielen - im Fullscreen ist der Absturz noch schneller und sicherer.

Noch nicht einmal die Kernel SysReq. Keys funktionieren noch, wenn das passiert. Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Problem nie erkannt, geschweige denn nicht gelöst worden ist. 

Die Frage ist, wo man am besten nachschauen könnte. Im Xorg, log kann ich keinen Fehler sehen. Kann mir jemand helfen?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## mrsteven

Das könnte dieser Bug hier sein: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=35697

Allerdings ist der schon seit ein paar Monaten zu...  :Confused: 

----------

## Erdie

Ich bin auf x86, nicht AMD64. Vermutlich ist das was anderes, aber man kann es im Auge behalten.

----------

## Erdie

Das ist schon echt nervig, da klickt man auf einen Link und bevor man merkt, dass sich dahinter ein Youtube Video verbirgt, wird das GUI zäh, friert ein und man kann die Kiste nur noch abschalten. Das geht auch ohne Vollbild. Eigentlich fast schon ein Showstopper.

----------

## Finswimmer

Nur als Workaround:

Zum Beispiel beim Firefox gibt es das Addon Click to Play. Damit muss man erst auf das Flash-Video klicken, bevor das Plugin geladen wird.

Sollte es auch für andere Browser geben.

Zum Thema selbst kann ich leider nicht helfen...

----------

## Erdie

Ich wollte mal versuchen, auf die neuste testing xorg-server version zu gehen. Doch das geht nicht so einfach. Jetzt mekert er, das GLX Modul würde nicht zu der xorg Version passen. Gibt es irgenwo eine List von Pakten, die man demaskieren muß um mit einer höheren xorg-server Version kompatibel zu sein?

----------

## franzf

xorg-server bricht gerne mal die ABI -> rebuild der opensource-Treiber (xf86-input-evedv/xf86-video-intel/...). Bei proprietären Treibern muss das der Hersteller machen (neue nvidia-drivers-Version, z.B.)

----------

## Josef.95

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich wollte mal versuchen, auf die neuste testing xorg-server version zu gehen. Doch das geht nicht so einfach. Jetzt mekert er, das GLX Modul würde nicht zu der xorg Version passen. Gibt es irgenwo eine List von Pakten, die man demaskieren muß um mit einer höheren xorg-server Version kompatibel zu sein?

 

Falls es um ein xorg-server Upgrade mit ABI Wechsel ging. In dem Fall muss ein rebuild der bereits installierten x11-drivers/* vorgenommen werden - dies kann zb mit einem 

```
emerge -av @x11-module-rebuild
```

 erledigt werden.

----------

## Erdie

Irgendwie ist ein Post von mir  verlorgengegangen. Ich wollte schon mal schreiben, dass  ich evdev und x11-drivers bereits neu gebaut hatte, was aber nicht half. Ich nehme mir das heute abend nochmal vor. Das sollte zu schaffen sein ..

----------

## Erdie

Na geil am Seil .. hähä

Eine Kleinigkeit (xf86-video-ati) fehlte noch, jetzt funzt es. Und nix stürzt mehr ab, trotz flash im fullscreen oder ohne. Und das, obwohl ich nur xorg upgegraded habe, nicht die ati treiber. Da frage ich mir jetzt nur noch: "Warum ist ausgerechnet diese xorg-server Version stabil markiert?"

Danke Euch

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Das war wohl nix  :Sad: 

jetzt dauert es etwas länger, aber es passiert trotzdem. Ich habe mal eine top nebenherlaufen lassen:

Erst geht 1 CPU core zu 100% auf "waiting" und es sind 2 Zombieprozesse sichtbar. Ich konnte firefox noch schließen aber ein firefox prozess blieb in der Liste. Die refreshed sich weiter obwohl man keine Eingabe mehr machen kann, auch mit den Sys Keys nicht.

Na dann muß ich wohl aufgeben.

----------

## schmidicom

Naja du könntest es noch mit gnash anstelle von adobe-flash versuchen und sehen ob es da besser ist.

----------

## Erdie

Jetzt möchte ich den Tag nicht vor dem abend loben - aber ich habe von kernel 3.2 auf 3.7 upgegraded und teste die flashvideos schon seit ca 30 min und nix passiert bis jetzt. Das sieht bisher sehr gut aus ! Wenn das die Lösung war, überleg ich mir die ATI driver und xorg wieder auf stable downzugraden. Aber andererseits .. wenn es läuft, warum ändern?

----------

## syn0ptik

Erdie,

Du kannst zugang tty0 mit kms treiber?

----------

## Erdie

kms Treiber? Meinst du die proprietären Treiber von ATI?  Die kann ich nicht verwenden. Die Radeon X1300 wird nur von dem Xorg Open Source Treiber unterstützt.

Falls ich Dich falsch verstanden haben sollte, bitte ich um Erläuterung.

BTW: Meine Tochter spielt schon seit Tagen auf dem Lapton Flash Spiele, ohne Absturz bisher. Scheit also OK zu sein, so wie es ist.

----------

## syn0ptik

>Meinst du die proprietären Treiber von ATI?

nein, Ich bin denk...

```
#modpobe -l | grep drm

kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/drm.ko

kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/ttm/ttm.ko

kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon.ko

kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/drm_kms_helper.ko

```

----------

## Erdie

 *syn0ptik wrote:*   

> >Meinst du die proprietären Treiber von ATI?
> 
> nein, Ich bin denk...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Meinst Du "lsmod | grep drm"? Das liefert nichts.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  *syn0ptik wrote:*   >Meinst du die proprietären Treiber von ATI?
> 
> nein, Ich bin denk...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Es war wahrscheinlich 

```
modprobe -l
```

 gemeint.

Die "l" (kleines L) Option gab es einst aus den module-init-tools und diente zum auflisten aller verfügbaren Module. Diese Option gibt es aber im neuen aktuellen kmod leider nicht mehr   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Eine Alternative wäre zb etwas wie 

```
find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name "*.ko" | grep drm
```

----------

## syn0ptik

 *Quote:*   

> Die "l" (kleines L) Option gab es einst aus den module-init-tools und diente zum auflisten aller verfügbaren Module. Diese Option gibt es aber im neuen aktuellen kmod leider nicht mehr 

 

Aber diese arbeit fur mich mit  

```
modprobe -V

module-init-tools version 3.11.1
```

Ich seht /sbin/modprobe wie datei.

----------

## Josef.95

 *syn0ptik wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Die "l" (kleines L) Option gab es einst aus den module-init-tools und diente zum auflisten aller verfügbaren Module. Diese Option gibt es aber im neuen aktuellen kmod leider nicht mehr  
> 
> Aber diese arbeit fur mich mit  
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ja das ist schon richtig, aber normal wird kaum noch jemand module-init-tools installiert haben. Sie wurden einst durch kmod ersetzt.

Die letzte verbliebene module-init-tools-3.16-r2 Version im Tree ist inzwischen sogar schon hart maskiert worden, daher wird sie kaum noch jemand nutzen.

```
# emerge -pv module-init-tools

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "module-init-tools" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.16-r2::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Samuli Suominen <ssuominen@gentoo.org> (07 Mar 2013)

# Masked in favour of sys-apps/kmod. Now is the time to file

# bugs against sys-apps/kmod if you have issues with it you

# didn't with module-init-tools.

# Later removal at 01-01-2014 by request from eudev maintainers
```

Auf einem aktuellen System schaut das dann so aus: 

```
# modprobe -V 

kmod version 12
```

```
# modprobe -l

modprobe: invalid option -- 'l'
```

----------

## Erdie

Nun kann bestätigen, dass die flash Abstürze eine Kernel Problem waren - gelöst und abgehackt  :Smile: 

Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass der neuste Testing xorg das Touchpad nicht mehr erkennt. Somit habe ich das 1. Laptop wieder auf die stabile Version downgegraded. Jetzt funktioniert alles stabil auf beiden Rechnern. Ich darf nur nicht die tty Konsole nutzen. Wenn die in den Energiesparmodus geht, ist alles aus. Da ich dafür keine Lösung finden konnte, werde ich damit leben müssen. Ist aber zu verschmerzen.

----------

